# Gothic 3: Wie kann ich in Geldern eine Rebellion starten???



## Dominik10 (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe in Geldern genug Ruf (90) um zum Stadtschamanen Grok zu kommen, aber wenn ich auf in zu gehe spricht er mich an und meint, "Ich kann keinen verdächtigen Menschen mehr trauen blablabla und er müsse mich töten".
Kurz darauf greift er mich mit seinen Orks an.
Was soll ich nun machen wie kann ich eine Rebellion starten???
mfg Dominik


----------



## HanFred (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: FRAGE: Wie kann ich in Geldern eine Rebellion starten???*



			
				Dominik10 am 01.05.2007 08:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe in Geldern genug Ruf (90) um zum Stadtschamanen Grok zu kommen, aber wenn ich auf in zu gehe spricht er mich an und meint, "Ich kann keinen verdächtigen Menschen mehr trauen blablabla und er müsse mich töten".
> Kurz darauf greift er mich mit seinen Orks an.
> Was soll ich nun machen wie kann ich eine Rebellion starten???
> mfg Dominik


du hast schon drei oder mehr städte befreit, stimmt's?
dann wird das jetzt in jeder stadt so sein, dass du nicht mehr für die orks questen kannst.

hmm... versuch's mal im sklavenlager, ich glaube die wichtigen personen sind dort.


----------



## Dominik10 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: FRAGE: Wie kann ich in Geldern eine Rebellion starten???*



			
				HanFred am 01.05.2007 08:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Dominik10 am 01.05.2007 08:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, ich habe schon 4 oder so Städte befreit.
Welches Sklavenlager meinst du das in Geldern.


----------



## HanFred (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: FRAGE: Wie kann ich in Geldern eine Rebellion starten???*



			
				Dominik10 am 01.05.2007 08:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich habe schon 4 oder so Städte befreit.
> Welches Sklavenlager meinst du das in Geldern.


oh, ich habe wohl die stadt verwechselt.
naja, geldern hatte ich noch nicht befreit, als ich das game aufgegeben habe.

eben... wenn du vier städte befreit hast, war das glaube ich die granze, die du überschritten hast. jetzt wird es schwierig bis unmöglich sein, für die orks zu questen, wodurch dir natürlich einiges an exp durch die lappen gehen wird.


edit: marius der feuermagier gibt den auftrag zur revolution.
und vielleicht kann man auch nmoch teilweise für die orks questen, aber halt nicht mehr für die wichtigen.


----------



## Dominik10 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: FRAGE: Wie kann ich in Geldern eine Rebellion starten???*



			
				HanFred am 01.05.2007 08:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Dominik10 am 01.05.2007 08:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin sowieso Rebell und warum hast du Gothic 3 aufgegeben???


----------



## HanFred (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: FRAGE: Wie kann ich in Geldern eine Rebellion starten???*



			
				Dominik10 am 01.05.2007 08:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin sowieso Rebell und warum hast du Gothic 3 aufgegeben???


ich hatte es fast durch und hätte nur noch alle städte erobern müssen.
naja, ich brauche eine geschichte, die mir erzählt wird und dieser part wurde in gothic 3 sträflich vernachlässigt. jedenfalls wenn ich den teil mit den ersten beiden vergleiche.


guck dir das edit an in meinem letzten posting, da steht, wen du anquatschen musst bezüglich revolution.


----------



## Dominik10 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: FRAGE: Wie kann ich in Geldern eine Rebellion starten???*

Ich kenne Marius aber bei gibts keine Gesprächoption ausser "Bring mir etwas über alte Magie bei".

PS: Ich befreie voher die Städte und mach später die Hauptmission mit meiner schönen Paladinrüstung was ich aber erst ab Ruf 50 bekomme und ich habe Ruf 49 bei den Rebellen!!!


----------



## Homerclon (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: FRAGE: Wie kann ich in Geldern eine Rebellion starten???*



			
				Dominik10 am 01.05.2007 09:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne Marius aber bei gibts keine Gesprächoption ausser "Bring mir etwas über alte Magie bei".
> 
> PS: Ich befreie voher die Städte und mach später die Hauptmission mit meiner schönen Paladinrüstung was ich aber erst ab Ruf 50 bekomme und ich habe Ruf 49 bei den Rebellen!!!


Du musst Marius beweisen das du nicht für die Orks arbeitest. Wie genau das geht weis ich nicht mehr, schon zu lange her.
Ist aber auch egal, geh zum erst besten Ork und töte ihn.
Das sollte der Startschuss zur Rebellion sein.

Wenn du von den Ork-Anführern fern bleibst kannst du aber noch die geringeren Quests der Orks machen.

Zu "Später die Hauptmission":


Spoiler



Eine der Hauptmissionen ist es Myrtana von den Orks zu befreien. Du machst also gerade eine Hauptmission ohne das du die Paladinrüstung hast.


----------



## Figkregh (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: FRAGE: Wie kann ich in Geldern eine Rebellion starten???*



			
				Dominik10 am 01.05.2007 09:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne Marius aber bei gibts keine Gesprächoption ausser "Bring mir etwas über alte Magie bei".


Von diesem Problem könnt ich ein Liedchen singen   !
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere will Marius erst wissen, ob sich ein Feuerkelch im Tempel befindet, bevor er dich bei einer Rebellion unterstützt, wenn du jetzt denkst, "einfach mal nachschauen und Marius berichten" wird schon gehen: Vergiss es    !
Auch mit Grok, der ohnehin nicht mehr mit dir spricht, zu reden bringt nichts   !
Lösung des Problems: Finde *alle * Feuerkelche und lass sie im Kloster weihen, dann zurück nach Geldern, wenn Marius immer noch nicht mit dir reden will, besorg dir ´nen neuen Grok (der mit dir spricht): "spawn Grok"; da er dir den Auftrag gegeben hätte, ihm alle Feuerkelche (für lumpige 10000 Gold) zu bringen, schnautzt er dich jetzt an, was dir einfalle, die Kelche ins Kloster zu bringen und greift dich an   ! Nun schlägst du ihn an einem "stillen Örtchen" zu Boden (da er neu eingefügt wurde, dürften die Orks auch kein Problem damit haben, wenn du ihn abstichst) und Marius sollte auf einmal viel gesprächiger sein   !
Hoffe mein Beitrag hilft dir bei deinem Problem   
MfG Figkregh


----------



## Dominik10 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: FRAGE: Wie kann ich in Geldern eine Rebellion starten???*



			
				Figkregh am 01.05.2007 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Dominik10 am 01.05.2007 09:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke für deine ausführliche Erklärung aber das Problem ist schon gelöst ich habe gerade die Stadt Geldern befreit und alles hat sich aufgeklärt. Trotzdem danke!!!
mfg Dominik


----------

